# Derma E For 2016...What's your say?



## ReviewZals (Feb 8, 2016)

Derma E made its way to the shelves in Target earlier this year. Their best-selling product is their Firming DMAE Eye Lift 




They also have the Firming DMAE moisturizer, Hydrating Night Creme and Hydrating Day Creme. I have heard their products are really good. What's your say?


----------

